# who has seen these? 3 way 8" components



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I found these via Google? Has anybody seen these rebadge and for sale yet?
Model no# V-843FK
Company is looking for a OEM o seller. Wish these was available via madisound or parts express.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Were there any specs available on them?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

No couldn't find any.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Seems the name of the company is Buys Electronics Co., Ltd - BUYS ELECTRONICS CO.Ltd
My guess - They're an OEM Build House.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ill contact them and see about importing these.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey tyroneshose if you get the specs please hit me up. Also let me know his much I need to get in on a set? Wonder if the 8" is available separate? I would like a metal cone 8" since I plan to use mine in my door cone exposed.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Just email them for a sample, they'll ship you a set for a fee.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I didnt contact them, too much other stuff going on. But you can contact them and state you are thinking of using these for your speaker company and request a sample. they will sell you a sample at bulk cost. So give it a shot


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm just building my own 3-way set from kickers line for my doors. C8, and DS652. C8 will be active though, while the DS652's will be off the passive. Although i do like the clean look of these.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

manish said:


> Hey tyroneshose if you get the specs please hit me up. Also let me know his much I need to get in on a set? Wonder if the 8" is available separate? I would like a metal cone 8" since I plan to use mine in my door cone exposed.


That sounds kinda scary, having a metal cone exposed in your door. Aren't they more prone to dents & dings than paper cones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

fish said:


> That sounds kinda scary, having a metal cone exposed in your door. Aren't they more prone to dents & dings than paper cones?


Sure they are, but if you have a grill or they are behind a door card, then they are ok. 


OP, Seas has a 8" metal cone driver, the prestige line. I miss my nobelium 8's


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

Any drivers in the door withou a grill will eventually look used, and have battle scars. But the set here comes with grills. Would be nice to have an extra set of grills though. That way when they get trashed you dont have.to swap out the whole set.

Sent from your moms house using TapaTalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Beats what the model name or can I find them at pe or madisound?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

manish said:


> Beats what the model name or can I find them at pe or madisound?


L21 I believe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

manish said:


> Beats what the model name or can I find them at pe or madisound?


Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> L21 I believe


Close, its the L22


----------

